# Bellator Season 10



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Bellator MMA’s upcoming 10th season is slated for March 7 with a headlining title fight, as well as the opening round of an eight-man heavyweight tournament, the organization today announced.
> 
> Headlining the card is a bout between bantamweight champion Eduardo Dantas (15-3 MMA, 5-0 BMMA) and 2013 Summer Series tournament winner Rafael “Morcego” Silva (21-3 MMA, 2-0 BMMA).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/01/champ-eduardo-dantas-vs-rafael-silva-set-for-bellator-111-on-march-7/


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

This excites me. But really, this is the best HW tourney they have had yet. 

Martinez vs Johnson is going to be a war. I think that is the fight I want to see most out of the 4 quarter final matches.

Also very interested to see Blagoi tested. Would be a great story to see him rise from his death bed to fulfill the potential he has displayed early in his career. 

Mighty Mo vs Graham could be interesting, I hope it is not a long fight or it could get ugly.

I think Volkov should get by Holata without too much trouble.

It's too bad Queiroz isn't in this, but he might still be injured.

Right now I think the finals will be Volkov vs Ivanov, if Ivanov still has what he showed before his attack. Ryan Martinez is my dark horse, his fight with Minakov last season was pretty crazy.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That is a pretty decent lineup, not a Can to be seen 

Expecting Volkov to go all the way.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Isn't Kongo supposed to fight for the HW title? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I wondered where Kongo fitted into all of this...

sure this tournament is to find out who fights the winner of Minakov/Kongo?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

OU said:


>


I really hope they manage to get the Blagoi fight on the Spike Broadcast.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm most excited to see Dantas back in action.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

CupCake said:


> sure this tournament is to find out who fights the winner of Minakov/Kongo?


Yes he is supposed to fight the champ before the HW tourney is wrapped up. I saw Rebney respond to a fan question confirming it but it was on twitter and can't remember his exact words or dig up a link.


----------

